# schriften einbetten.



## rustyracing (18. Juni 2004)

hi,

könntet ihr mir bitte verraten wie ich im illustrator die schriften einbette.

danke


----------



## thoru (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo rustyracing,

in der Regel öffnet Illustrator beim Speichern ein
Optionsfenster indem ein Kästchen markieren kannst
das alle Schriften einebettet werden.
So ist es zumindest in Illustrator 10.



cu
thoru


----------



## rustyracing (18. Juni 2004)

danke vielmals


----------

